# Friday the animated series



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

Anybody hear about it? 

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not enthusiastic...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 15, 2007)

Hell me neither.


----------



## Pein (Jun 15, 2007)

what's friday


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> what's friday



A series about the hood that stars Ice Cube  who plays a young man  called Craig and his homie Smoke. Not a  bad series. The first movie was the best. Everything else was just plain awful.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anybody hear about it?
> 
> I can't wait to see it.



your kidding right


----------



## spaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

.....they are making it a animated show? you got to be fucking kidding?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm guessing The Boondocks inspired the creators to do this.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I'm guessing The Boondocks inspired the creators to do this.



I could see that being a possibility.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I seen the preview for it and I don't know what to say.  Friday the animated series?

I was going to post the video but youtube removed it.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 15, 2007)

You know I don't see it working.

Well, I need to see a preview.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 15, 2007)

Dear god, it looks terrible. I'm really hoping that its not as bad as I think its gonna be.
Though I did like the end of that preview, at the end when their sittin there and gonna toke up...
_Friday... I got nothin to do today..._
Haha, classic.


----------

